# Cab 1 remote with power master question



## DarthSmartt (Nov 27, 2017)

I’ve been looking at the tmcc set and a power master to run muni conventions lol trains remotely. In the video here 



At 16:17 he says that the cab1 remote and the power master receive signals on the same frequency. Do I need the cab remote base or just the cab remote and the power master?


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

Is it a Cab-1 or Cab-1L? Cab-1 is a older system and operates on 26MHz and you need a Powermaster Bridge to operate it with a Legacy system. The Cab-1L operates on 2.4 GHz the same as Legacy Cab-2 so it is considered Legacy/TMCC. It doesn't operate all the functions and features that Cab-2 does, but you can operate it with any Legacy system or with the base that comes with it. I have both. I started with the Cab-1L and it works great. I got a Cab-2 because there are features on Legacy engines that you can only access with Cab-2.

The Cab-1L doesn't have a visible antenna because it's 2.4MHz.


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

I read it as you're looking at buying the older TMCC power master to use with the original TMCC Cab-1 remote for running conventional locomotives.. If that's the case, then all you need is the power master and the cab-1 remote. You only need the TMCC base if you're going to be running command equipped locomotives.


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

You need the remote to operate the Powermaster. The Powermaster only provides voltage. You still need the base because that's how the remote communicates with the Powermaster. I use a Powermaster to run my trains. I use it with my Cab-1L and my Cab-2. The base sends the signal to the Powermaster. That holds true for the older Cab-1 too.


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

DennyM said:


> You need the remote to operate the Powermaster. The Powermaster only provides voltage. You still need the base because that's how the remote communicates with the Powermaster. I use a Powermaster to run my trains. I use it with my Cab-1L and my Cab-2. The base sends the signal to the Powermaster. That holds true for the older Cab-1 too.


I never needed a base to control my powermaster... I purchased the base later when I acquired a command locomotive.

https://www.lionelsupport.com/media/servicedocuments/71-2867-250.pdf

Looking at the manual, it doesn't mention any need for the command base unless you're operating command locomotives.


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

Maybe it's for the Cab-1L. I'm going to try it and see what happens Jake. I'll let you know.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The old CAB1 (not CAB1L) will operate the older TMCC PowerMaster directly, no command base needed. 

The newer CAB1L will not operate the older TMCC PowerMaster, you need the BASE1L or Legacy base and a newer Legacy PowerMaster. There is a Legacy PowerMaster Bridge for people with lots of older PowerMasters, but I wouldn't go that way.


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

DennyM said:


> Maybe it's for the Cab-1L. I'm going to try it and see what happens Jake. I'll let you know.


Thats how I was picturing it. This is a little more understandable since the legacy base would have to communicate with the power master bridge since the systems operate at different frequencies.


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> The old CAB1 (not CAB1L) will operate the older TMCC PowerMaster directly, no command base needed.
> 
> The newer CAB1L will not operate the older TMCC PowerMaster, you need the BASE1L or Legacy base and a newer Legacy PowerMaster. There is a Legacy PowerMaster Bridge for people with lots of older PowerMasters, but I wouldn't go that way.


Okay I have the newer Legacy Powermaster that works with Cab-1L/Base-1L and Cab-2. Would I be able to operate the Legacy Powermaster with just the Cab-1L remote in conventional mode or would I still need the base?


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

DennyM said:


> Okay I have the newer Legacy Powermaster that works with Cab-1L/Base-1L and Cab-2. Would I be able to operate the Legacy Powermaster with just the Cab-1L remote in conventional mode or would I still need the base?


Based on the manual, it appears that it should operate just as the old one did as a standalone unit with the Cab-1L without the command base as long as you aren't looking to run command engines under command control.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You need the base to operate the Legacy PowerMaster, it receives the 455khz track signal and NOT the 2.4ghz from the remote.


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

I tried to run the conventional engines without the base with the Cab-1L remote and the Powermaster didn't respond. The green light on the Powermaster flickered until I plugged the base back in and then everything worked fine. The red light showed it was receiving a signal. I ran conventional all evening.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

As expected Denny, if the Legacy Powermaster had run without the command base I'd be really worried!


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

I had to make sure. My state of confusion was getting higher than normal.


----------

